# Most contractor friendly truck...



## Okiecontractor (Oct 15, 2012)

Its about time to get a new truck. I currently drive a ext cab chevy Silverado z71. Thinking of buying the same truck just a crew cab instead. Any truck better for us contractors? It'll be used for work, play, and a mobile office of sorts.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Sprinter.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

This, with a lumber rack added.

http://www.truckpaper.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=4440969

If you've ever had the good fortune to work out of a service body, you'll never want to go back to anything else.

This would be my second choice.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Leo G said:


> Sprinter.


Sprinters are great for play. :laughing:


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Define 'contractor' ----I need a giant tool box with wheels---and some space for materials.

You might need a different truck---a pick up is lousy for my type of work.--But might be essential for you---


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

mikeswoods said:


> Define 'contractor' ----I need a giant tool box with wheels---and some space for materials.
> 
> You might need a different truck---a pick up is lousy for my type of work.--But might be essential for you---


Very true. I don't know what I'd do without a pickup. Absolutely essential for me. A van would never work for me.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

I just bought the new f350 short bed diesel and I'm in love, add a rack with winch straps and a tool box, what more is there?


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Ninjaframer said:


> I just bought the new f350 short bed diesel and I'm in love, add a rack with winch straps and a tool box, what more is there?


Why'd you get the short bed?

I bought mine in '05 (shortbed), and I've been kicking myself ever since.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't think I could go back to a truck for work, no way I would haul my tools in the bed or even in a tool box.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

A.T.C. said:


> Why'd you get the short bed?
> 
> I bought mine in '05 (shortbed), and I've been kicking myself ever since.


Agreed, short bed trucks are for soccer mom's.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

My buddy gives me a hard time that I didn't buy the whole truck, I like how they look


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

I agree with ATC, do the service body. 

After 15 years of pick-ups I bought a service body, bottom and top. Wished I'd done it 15 years earlier.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Ninjaframer said:


> My buddy gives me a hard time that I didn't buy the whole truck, I like how they look


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I'd vote for something with a utility box but I don't see how it's going to cover the "play" category. On the other hand, I don't see how a "play" truck is going to cover the "work" category.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Short beds are hard to get used to. When I get my next one, going back to long bed/crew cab and 3/4.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Ninjaframer said:


> My buddy gives me a hard time that I didn't buy the whole truck, I like how they look


Me too. I like the look of a short bed and it's easier to park.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

My soccer mom truck. Lol. Was close to buying a 8' bed crew cab 3/4 diesel, same make and body, but opted for half ton. I have a one ton truck and van, and two 3/4 tons if I needed to pull something heavy was my logic. 

6.5 bed. 5' is unreasonably short.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I had a one ton utility bed, as a company truck when I was a commercial foreman/super, it was awesome. Held almost everything I needed. Almost....


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice pad, John. You build that?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

A.T.C. said:


> Nice pad, John. You build that?


No. A buddy did 6 years ago. 

I remodeled the bathrooms and kitchen when the new owners bought it :thumbsup:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

A.T.C. said:


> This, with a lumber rack added.
> 
> http://www.truckpaper.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=4440969
> 
> ...


*Service Body all the way. Absolutely awesome....:thumbsup:

Now a UniMog...:thumbsup:*



thom said:


> I agree with ATC, do the service body.
> 
> After 15 years of pick-ups I bought a service body, bottom and top. Wished I'd done it 15 years earlier.


...

:thumbsup::thumbsup:



Jaws said:


> My soccer mom truck. Lol. Was close to buying a 8' bed crew cab 3/4 diesel, smae make and body, but opted for half ton. I have one ton truck and van, and two 3/4 tons if I needed to pull something heavy was my logic.
> 
> 6.5 bed. 5' is unreasonably short.
> 
> ...


*
Cute rig John*....:laughing::laughing:

After having crew cabs I could not go back to anything else....

Same with the short bed....:thumbup::thumbup:

I wouldn't be caught dead in a van....:no:


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Jaws said:


> I had a one ton utility bed, as a company truck when I was a commercial foreman/super, it was awesome. Held almost everything I needed. Almost....


I had a pretty big chit-eating grin on my face the other day when I loaded 3/4 of a 12x14 deck I was demoing into it and still had easy access to all my gear. I could have fit the whole deck but I was overheating.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

EthanB said:


> I had a pretty big chit-eating grin on my face the other day when I loaded 3/4 of a 12x14 deck I was demoing into it and still had easy access to all my gear. I could have fit the whole deck but I was overheating.


:thumbsup:

The utilities are the way to go :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

griz said:


> *Service Body all the way. Absolutely awesome....:thumbsup:
> 
> Now a UniMog...:thumbsup:*
> 
> ...


What we do for gas mileage .....

Like I said, next one is a 3/4 diesel crew cab, maybe one ton......

Gas mileage isnt much better if at all with a half ton :laughing:


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

I love my '04 tree fiddy....7' bed and all:thumbsup:


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

Crew cab long bed with a contractors cap. All set and perfect for me.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I have a crew cab long bed one ton. It had a topper when I bought it, I got rid of it as soon as I could. I like being able to load my truck with a forklift or crane. I'd love to have a flatbed. 
The f150 I traded up from was a regular cab, and by the time I loaded all my warm clothes, tools, sect, it was a one seat truck. The crew cab allows me to have 2 seats.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I will never go back to a truck without a utility bed.

2002 F-350 5.4L V8, extended cab, 9' Royal utility

































I love this truck.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Better get that air compressor inside. Looks like a monsoon is coming. :laughing:


----------



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

thom said:


> I agree with ATC, do the service body.
> 
> After 15 years of pick-ups I bought a service body, bottom and top. Wished I'd done it 15 years earlier.


But don't they kill you on gas?


----------



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

CrpntrFrk said:


> I will never go back to a truck without a utility bed.
> 
> 2002 F-350 5.4L V8, extended cab, 9' Royal utility
> 
> I love this truck.


Nice but I'd need it enclosed to for my miter saw etcand a crew cab to pick up my kids from school.hows'the mph


that's the problem a lot of us are parents and have to pitch in on school runs etc,a sprinter would be best but no go for the kids.we can't all afford a second car.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

A.T.C. said:


> Better get that air compressor inside. Looks like a monsoon is coming. :laughing:


:laughing: I been trying to tell you guys about that DW compressor. That thing gets no cover from me. It has it's own cover to protect it. It's a beast and it gets beaten and still keeps going.



bbgcarpentry said:


> Nice but I'd need it enclosed to for my miter saw etcand a crew cab to pick up my kids from school.hows'the mph
> 
> 
> that's the problem a lot of us are parents and have to pitch in on school runs etc,a sprinter would be best but no go for the kids.we can't all afford a second car.


The fuel mileage is never great but what you see in the pictures is 8k pounds. So 10-13 miles to the gallon would be a safe bet. 

You can always get a topper for it to make it enclosed.


----------



## Okiecontractor (Oct 15, 2012)

I guess I should have also mentioned that I have a 16ft enclosed trailer for my tools and such that I pull everyday.


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

Okiecontractor said:


> I guess I should have also mentioned that I have a 16ft enclosed trailer for my tools and such that I pull everyday.


Well then a service body won't do you much good. Lol


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Is a Utility body different from a Service body? Why do I think they are the same?


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

Tom M said:


> Is a Utility body different from a Service body? Why do I think they are the same?


They are the same to me. Just different companies call them different names. Some call them service utility bodies. They make all different types of them for all size trucks and combs ect.


----------



## BoneDryWP (Jun 27, 2013)

*My Truck*

I'm driving a raptor.


http://www.bonedrywp.com/images/bonedrytruck.JPG


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

BoneDryWP said:


> I'm driving a raptor.
> 
> http://www.bonedrywp.com/images/bonedrytruck.JPG


Nice truck. But why is your company a great place to take a leak?


----------



## BoneDryWP (Jun 27, 2013)

Because we fix basement leaks. 

You would be surprised.. a lot of people who call us from our tv ads reference that and think its funny. A pun w/ a double meaning lol. A lot of people remember it


----------



## deter (Apr 4, 2013)

Okiecontractor said:


> Its about time to get a new truck. I currently drive a ext cab chevy Silverado z71. Thinking of buying the same truck just a crew cab instead. Any truck better for us contractors? It'll be used for work, play, and a mobile office of sorts.





Okiecontractor said:


> I guess I should have also mentioned that I have a 16ft enclosed trailer for my tools and such that I pull everyday.


So you want opinions on which crew cab pickup to get? Thats a can of worms. I'd say you really have 3 choices on brand if you want a "half ton" toyota, ford, chevy. Chevy has a new/refresh truck for 2014. Ford has the ecoboost. personally if I was in the market for a new truck I'd check out an F150 with the 5.0 or 6.2 gas engine


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

SDel Prete said:


> Indeed the raptor sure is badass lol


I'm not a fan personally. The things got like a 500lb payload, what are you going to do with that. I just think it's a tall ugly plastic overpriced usless mound of crap, and every tool around here has one.


----------



## BoneDryWP (Jun 27, 2013)

jlsconstruction said:


> I'm not a fan personally. The things got like a 500lb payload, what are you going to do with that. I just think it's a tall ugly plastic overpriced usless mound of crap, and every tool around here has one.


I use it to tow 7300lbs and it does just fine. Just make sure to use a weight distribution hitch.. without its rough.

Plus its promotional use is excellent.. it draws a lot of attention. Especially in our area, where most people with trucks are driving fords (Big ford plant here in Louisville KY).


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

BoneDryWP said:


> I use it to tow 7300lbs and it does just fine. Just make sure to use a weight distribution hitch.. without its rough.
> 
> Plus its promotional use is excellent.. it draws a lot of attention. Especially in our area, where most people with trucks are driving fords (Big ford plant here in Louisville KY).


My big ford says " made in Kentucky truck plant" right on the windshield


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

So.... does that mean the truck or just the windshield.

They play those games ya know.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

Leo G said:


> So.... does that mean the truck or just the windshield.
> 
> They play those games ya know.


Lol


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Well, at least you know the sticker was made in Kentucky :laughing:


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

jlsconstruction said:


> I'm not a fan personally. The things got like a 500lb payload, what are you going to do with that. I just think it's a tall ugly plastic overpriced usless mound of crap, and every tool around here has one.


Never said it was amazing payload it's just badass lol


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

How about this one?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> How about this one?


I actually almost got one of those. Someone put bid me on ebay


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

I like my express. I eventually want to switch to a sprinter. I tried a dmaxx for awile a lot more fun to drive but for what I do the van works best. but I haul a lot of tools not much material.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

www.ramtrucks.com/en/#ram_promaster 

the dodge is front wheel drive or a sprinter. 
I have two fully tricked out and would even think of anything else.


----------



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

CITY DECKS INC said:


> www.ramtrucks.com/en/#ram_promaster
> 
> the dodge is front wheel drive or a sprinter.
> I have two fully tricked out and would even think of anything else.


So the promaster is out?not seen any in Canada yer


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

bbgcarpentry said:


> So the promaster is out?not seen any in Canada yer


then you'll have to settle for a sprinter. i have 4pages of inventory in mine. every inch is packed. you just can't go wrong. get it wrapped and the phone won't stop ringing.


----------



## dreamhomenj (Oct 6, 2013)

To all the guys with pickups don't you worry about tool theft? and mateirals in the winter or spring months? 

We do mostly interior work and sub out the masonry and framing, but around here most guys run vans. 
You keep all your tools locked up inside, and you can pack them all up into your truck at the end of the day. If you can run a trailer that is another solution but seems like it would be a pain to find a spot to park it


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

dreamhomenj said:


> To all the guys with pickups don't you worry about tool theft? and mateirals in the winter or spring months?
> 
> We do mostly interior work and sub out the masonry and framing, but around here most guys run vans.
> You keep all your tools locked up inside, and you can pack them all up into your truck at the end of the day. If you can run a trailer that is another solution but seems like it would be a pain to find a spot to park it


How do you leave all the tools and materials on a job when you have to leave if they are in your van?


----------



## dreamhomenj (Oct 6, 2013)

We pack up our tools every night. Materials are left secured inside the properties, where at the very least they are out of the elements. On our own properties I dont mind leaving some stuff lying around but as a general rule HO's are less then enthusiastic about our chit being all over their place anyway.

We leave stuff on site if people are there using it, or we are going to grab lunch or materials. Still it is secured, and if we are all leaving the property is locked up with everything locked inside.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I think you missed the point


----------



## NCMCarpentry (Apr 7, 2013)

I think anything with a longbed... regular, extended or crew cab depending on your specific needs. I've only ever owned regular cab longbed trucks since I was 16 though... They have lots of room for gear/material and they look a hell of a lot better than a van when it comes to "play"


----------

